# How much did you pay for your poodle?



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

What is a reasonable price for a puppy (toy, miniature, standard) from health tested, AKC parents?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

$1500-1600 for both of my standard boys from fabulous, responsible breeders. Both parents fully health tested and AKC champions. One dog I got from CO, the other from IL.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Each of my spoos was $2,500. The fact that the parents are AKC conformation champions and the dogs are family raised is what justified the higher price tag for me. $1,500-$2,500 is the going rate for a well-bred spoo.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I paid $1100 to a high volume, outdoor kennel type breeder that does not show their dogs and only does some health testing. Needless to say, I won't be doing that again (though I love my Polly girl!). I've learned a lot in my 3 years as a poodle owner... thanks mostly to this forum!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Prices for toys I have checked has been 1800 to 2500. In the last 20 years I get toy poodles from 8 month to 5 years and the most I paid was 600.00. Have only had 1 with an eye problem (no Tears).


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

BeckyM said:


> I paid $1100 to a high volume, outdoor kennel type breeder that does not show their dogs and only does some health testing. Needless to say, I won't be doing that again (though I love my Polly girl!). I've learned a lot in my 3 years as a poodle owner... thanks mostly to this forum!


I am in the same boat as BeckyM (outdoor breeder). I paid $800 for Hugo. His parents are not registered but were tested. However Hugo is in great health and is an absolute dream pup no issues what so ever to be consurned about just typical puppy behavior. Maybe we just lucked out. I however will only get from a good breeder from now on as his breeder never offers her support or knowledge which sucks... But i do not regret my decision with Hugo.

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

Wendy was $1200, Sasha was $1000

Both from health-tested parents, AKC Breeders of Merit, and AKC registered.

When looking for spoos in our area, some people wanted $2500-3600 for a pet puppy with a spay/neuter contract (I am not even sure that included the AKC registration).


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Average price for a Standard from a reputable breeder is $2,000. Range is from $1,500-$2,500.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Average price for a Standard from a reputable breeder is $2,000. Range is from $1,500-$2,500.


I charged 2k for my two litters. AKC CH parents, fully health tested.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Back in 1995, we paid $175 for Dolly. That was considered expensive for us back then. She was the runt of the litter and lived to be 14. 

We paid $300 for Rosie in 2009. There were red flags with her breeder but we adopted Rosie anyway. (Advertised as eight weeks old, though her birthdate and the date of purchase say otherwise. She had also just finished a feeding off her mother when we went back to pick her up. And she's an epileptic.)

Sunny was $250 in 2009. He actually came with AKC papers but we never had him registered. His father competed in dog shows. Sunny was nine weeks old when we adopted him, and eating kibble. But again, no health tests were done and he had luxating patella. 

In 2011 we adopted Sadie from the humane society. Original adoption fee was $300, but since it was Memorial Day we paid $150. Found out a few days later she had Giardia, and got that taken care of. 

Finally, in 2014 we paid $375 for Sammy. He was almost 12 weeks old. Drove up to Pendleton to meet his "owner" halfway. She was selling the puppies for her friend's daughter, who lived in California and needed rent money. She drove to Pendleton from Vancouver, Washington to meet us. It turned out Sammy had an ear infection, roundworms, tapeworm, and Coccidia. But we got him healthy again!


----------



## ashcash (Aug 30, 2016)

In my search for a mini, the range was $1500 - $2500 from all reputable breeders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We paid $1000 for Jazz in 2012 from a byb. She was almost 5 months old, the last of a litter of six. Her littermates sold for $1500. Neither parent was health tested nor did they compete in conformation or performance. 

Blue came from an excellent breeder and cost $1500 in 2014. Both parents were health tested and are conformation champions.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have seen tpoos from someone i think is a good breeder in california listed from $1500 for in-size to expected to be larger to $3000 for a tiny toy. i do suspect california can be more expensive, but $3k still blows my mind a bit. ?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

bigpoodleperson said:


> $1500-1600 for both of my standard boys from fabulous, responsible breeders. Both parents fully health tested and AKC champions. One dog I got from CO, the other from IL.


Poppy came from a GREAT and well respected breeder in TX, she was in this price range. She's a lovely spoo pup.

Viking Queen


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

1500 to 1800 for my spoos I think that is pretty average.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

My late tpoo was 800 I believe, but we got him as a 7mth old, and was greatly discounted. Honey was closer to 1300 for a mpoo. (also this is in Canadian funds).


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I have 2 Standard Poodles. My older girl's sire and dam were breed champions. Beyond them, going 4 generations back, all of the dogs in her pedigree with a few exceptions were breed champions with some performance titles in the mix. My younger girl's sire is a breed grand champion, a top producer and has agility titles. Her dam is a breed champion. Again, with a few exceptions, all of the dogs in her 4 generation pedigree were breed champions with some performance titles. Parents for both litters passed all breed specific health tests before being bred - hips, elbows, eyes, SA, NE, etc. My first girl (who is coming up on 9) was $1,500. My younger girl who is 3 1/2 was $1,800. My focus is on performance. Both compete and are titled in multiple venues in agility, obedience, rally and barn hunt. My older girl has also lure coursed, has a herding instinct certificate and is a therapy dog. I am working with the younger girl on getting into lure coursing and herding.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I paid 900$ for Merlin, in Canada. But he was 16 months old so I got a lower price. He should have been 1300$. But, knowing all the issues he had, I got ripped off ! He is from a CKC champion dad.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree $2K plus or minus for health tested, champion sire and dam, plus health guarantee. If someone can get all of that or most of that for less or by luck, that would be the perfect Poodle! The cost of a puppy is only the beginning, after all


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> I agree $2K plus or minus for health tested, champion sire and dam, plus health guarantee. If someone can get all of that or most of that for less or by luck, that would be the perfect Poodle! *The cost of a puppy is only the beginning, after all[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Isn't that the truth! Like with horses, it is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> I agree $2K plus or minus for health tested, champion sire and dam, plus health guarantee. If someone can get all of that or most of that for less or by luck, that would be the perfect Poodle! *The cost of a puppy is only the beginning, after all*


And although I have been watching this thread all the way along, what I've bolded above is a large part of why what the puppy costs is irrelevant for the most part to me. If you have to ask or are feeling like you are uncertain you can get the puppy you want for what you "can afford to pay," my big question is are your sure you can afford to husband the dog that the pup will grow to be? Between grooming, feeding a quality diet, training, toys, plus either affording to buy insurance or self insuring the price of the puppy is but a drop in the bucket over the long life of the dog.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I would agree; it's way better to pay initially than get an unhealthy dog and pay constantly throughout his/her life. I have healthy dogs and it's awesome! Yes, I paid a lot for each of them! But who cares, they are healthy, happy and we have a fabulous life together


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I paid $1200 for Beau in 2005 and $1500 for Belle in 2008. Both are toy poodles. I find that the price for all three sizes from a reputable breeder is about the same for common sense reasons. Health testing is expensive. Finishing a champion is expensive. While maintaining a spoo parent costs much more than maintaining a toy parent, spoos have large liters and toy litters are 1 to 3 pups at most. Therefore, to break even toy breeders have to charge as much per pup as spoo breeders to break even. I have never bred dogs, but I appreciate all good breeders everywhere.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I paid $2200 for Finn (blue Great Dane) including cropping, a little less than that for Asaah, and I have around $2,000ish budgeted for my future spoo. I agree, with zooeysmom and lily, the purchase price is a drop in the bucket compared to what you'll pay over the lifetime of the dog. I easily spent as much on Finn just in his first year as I did buying him in the first place, and a heck of a lot more than that if you include fending in the yard, and the new large vehicle I'll be buying soon to fit a Dane and future spoos and Danes and whatever else  

It's fine to ask to get an idea of what to expect if you've never bought a purebred dog before (I did), but otherwise I think purchase price is not super relevant. Of course you don't have to be rich to own a dog, but if you can't afford to buy from a good breeder, you better be thinking about how you will afford anything that pops up. The people I know who brag that they got a $200 purebred pup are the same ones I see posting GoFundMe pages asking for help paying for surgery when said pup eats a sponge or has big medical bills from seizures. I know that sometimes people end up in a bad financial situation, but I'd be selling off everything I owned before I'd go a-begging to pay for my dog's medical care. That's why you have to have a plan in place before you get the dog. 

Btw, this wasn't directed at the OP, more of a general rant


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Poodlemanic said:


> I would agree; it's way better to pay initially than get an unhealthy dog and pay constantly throughout his/her life. I have healthy dogs and it's awesome! Yes, I paid a lot for each of them! But who cares, they are healthy, happy and we have a fabulous life together


I once read/heard somewhere "you can pay the breeder or you can pay the vet".


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

It really does add up. Lucky's food for a year is over $1000. I feed him Acana which runs from $78 -$86. Any vet bill for a true emergency could run over $3k. I am not fan of health insurance bc it makes more financial sense to save up the money over a dogs lifetime. Grooming non-shedding dogs gets really expensive. Large dogs are $75 or higher and goes every 6 weeks and it is probably the costliest aspect. If I was on a budget I'd go for low maintenance breeds shedding breeds that are hardy.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree what you pay for your puppy is only the beginning, kind of like having kids, it's what it costs you later that you should think about before hand. Abbey was $2000.00 and Dolly was $3000.00, both from health tested parents, Dolly from championship lines. Abbey is from a high volume kennel, and we looked elsewhere the second time around as we became more informed buyers. Abbey and Dolly are both wonderful pets, both healthy, although Abbey has had some minor issues, we hope they won't develop into more serious problems. A reputable breeder who does health testing, shows and titles their dogs certainly increases your chance for a bright and healthy pet. It does not guarantee a breeder you can rely on throughout the dogs life, those breeders are actually very few and far between. I believe a breeder who cares after they sell the puppy, is worth their weight in gold, and they are not always the "reputable breeders".


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I paid $1800CAD for Bentley, mom is ckc registered champion and health tested, dad's CKC registered but his parents were tested but he wasn't.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

oshagc914, first I love your little quote there "you can pay the breeder or you can pay the vet." Second and related to that I really don't like the idea of gofundme. I have struggled at times to feed myself. Graduate school was not a pot of gold by any stretch of the imagination. When I went to my 10th high school reunion most of the people who had been in my classes (honors science and the like) had long since finished law school or medical or dental school. I had just finished my Ph.D. and had been working for two months at an adjunct faculty job that paid me enough to work on getting rid of my $800 undergraduate loans and to live with my parents paying minimum costs towards household expenses and food. I also was able to build a bit better of a wardrobe and pay for my car expenses (not actually the car though, which my parents had bought for me as a graduation present). I felt truly impoverished at that reunion and never went to another because of how "stupid" I felt among people who had homes, new cars, and who were saving for their kids' college. I guess nowadays I might just do gofundme! But then again why should someone else have bought me new clothes or paid for repairs on my car? I am proud to have reached a point in my life where I could pay for NutriScan for three dogs and added a decent donation to HemoLife on top of the orders, but that doesn't mean I will bail out folks who make poor decisions or are unrealistic about their circumstances. I did so once, but never even got a thank you, so never again.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it's worth pointing out (although I know I'm preaching to the choir here) that paying more doesn't always mean getting a better pup. The byb from whom we got Jazz also breeds goldendoodles and bernedoodles. (She had at least a couple of litters of sheepadoodles, but those must not have sold well, because the Old English sheepdog is nowhere in evidence now.) She's also breeding one of Jazz's sisters, or maybe now one of the sister's pups, back to their father. She's selling her red poodles for $2000 to $3000, the doodles for $1500 to $2000, but that's without "breeding rights," which cost another $1000 or so. I've seen prices of up to $4000 for some of her dogs. Given the circumstances, we were exceedingly lucky to get Jazz, who is healthy and bright and has a fairly stable temperament (she's a real sweetheart, but she tends to get a bit anxious in new situations). That could have been a train wreck.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> oshagc914, first I love your little quote there "you can pay the breeder or you can pay the vet." Second and related to that I really don't like the idea of gofundme. I have struggled at times to feed myself. Graduate school was not a pot of gold by any stretch of the imagination. When I went to my 10th high school reunion most of the people who had been in my classes (honors science and the like) had long since finished law school or medical or dental school. I had just finished my Ph.D. and had been working for two months at an adjunct faculty job that paid me enough to work on getting rid of my $800 undergraduate loans and to live with my parents paying minimum costs towards household expenses and food. I also was able to build a bit better of a wardrobe and pay for my car expenses (not actually the car though, which my parents had bought for me as a graduation present). I felt truly impoverished at that reunion and never went to another because of how "stupid" I felt among people who had homes, new cars, and who were saving for their kids' college. I guess nowadays I might just do gofundme! But then again why should someone else have bought me new clothes or paid for repairs on my car? I am proud to have reached a point in my life where I could pay for NutriScan for three dogs and added a decent donation to HemoLife on top of the orders, but that doesn't mean I will bail out folks who make poor decisions or are unrealistic about their circumstances. I did so once, but never even got a thank you, so never again.




That is an inspirational story. My parents did not fund for my undergrad education and I had to actually work a ton of jobs to make my way through undergrad but that led me to a ton of interesting job experiences. I remember freshman year my horrible roommate said she thought I was dead to some of my hall mates because I worked until 2 am. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank your for those kind words. I love teaching and spending time with people who are working hard to get through college and plan for their careers, but there are frustrating moments too, like when I realize that the young woman (think 19 or 20) who is failing comes to my office to talk about her prospects for the remains of the semester carrying a Coach or Louis Vuitton bag, wearing different UGG boots than the ones I saw her in the day before and lays down keys that include one for a BMW on my desk. I am happy enough that her family can help her have nice things, but why didn't they buy textbooks for her instead (and often they don't have the book they were supposed to have for my course). I think one learns a lot more from earning one's own way than having things given to them. It is like helping our dogs to sit by pushing and pulling instead of giving them the opportunity to get the muscle memory for it. The second way gives a dog that will sit with a gentle reminder instead of a dog that still has to be coerced to sit when it is an old dog.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I find that many people I know are living way beyond their means in this day and age. It doesn't matter what their income, they think they "deserve" the newest designer purses, new cars, huge homes, expensive vacations and so their credit cards/loans never get paid off and debt keeps adding up. This is one of the most important things my husband and I have tried to teach our daughter because we know it is really hard when you look around and see people with all these high priced things. Lily cd, I bet a good many of those people at your reunion are still way in debt and will be working the rest of their lives to pay it off even though they make a good income. I saw that at my own reunions.

Sorry, OP, I know you were just asking about poodle pricing! I paid $1500 for Dewey AKC / UKC registered. Parents UKC CH and health tested from what I would consider a small hobby breeder 2 1/2 years ago. I would be willing to pay more because like others here I really appreciate the work/time/money those breeders put in. You are probably getting a much more in depth discussion than you anticipated.


----------



## patience (Oct 23, 2016)

*for my minipoo*

I paid 1k for my well-tempered, smart, healthy, lovable minipoo.


----------



## patience (Oct 23, 2016)

to the OP who has a student(s) come in with expensive things but missing books...bear in mind that parents probably have given money for books but the student has spent on things other than books. Also, credit card companies offer students easy credit though with whopping interest rates so the student when parents woud not pay for such luxury items, went ahead and appied for and got a cc. it's not always poor parenting. Kids grow up in a very different world now and it is very hard to parent today. There really isn't that much help out there in terms of people still having the collective values of hard work, discipline, correction, grit, sacrifice, endurance and perseverance.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mehpenn said:


> What is a reasonable price for a puppy (toy, miniature, standard) from health tested, AKC parents?



Talking only about Toy Poodles here, we had one puppy come from health tested AKC parents, and that was Kaydee. She was born in 1999, and we paid $550 for her. We got all of our others before her for $75 to $400, buying our first Poodle in 1977. In around 2002, I learned the real importance of finding a Poodle from a good reputable breeder who does all of the necessary health testing. I think a reasonable price now for a Toy Poodle who comes from health tested AKC parents is $1000 to $1200. I know they come higher priced, but if one does the research and has a good relationship with the breeder, I believe they can find one at around that price. Being retired with health problems and on a fixed income, that's about as high of a price that we could afford.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

StormeeK said:


> I find that many people I know are living way beyond their means in this day and age. It doesn't matter what their income, they think they "deserve" the newest designer purses, new cars, huge homes, expensive vacations and so their credit cards/loans never get paid off and debt keeps adding up. This is one of the most important things my husband and I have tried to teach our daughter because we know it is really hard when you look around and see people with all these high priced things. Lily cd, I bet a good many of those people at your reunion are still way in debt and will be working the rest of their lives to pay it off even though they make a good income. I saw that at my own reunions.


That is so true Stormeek! 

In my situation, with getting married at age 21, and coming from parents who always struggled to make ends meet, I learned early on of the importance of money and what it really means. I admit that when I was young and in my 20's, I went overboard on buying clothes, but at least I always had a sense of knowing when to stop for the month. Both hubby and I worked hard all of our lives, and as the years went on, I cared more about saving money than spending it. The only thing that I didn't care how much it cost was my car. And that was only because, starting in the 1990's, my work consisted of doing deliveries, and also going store to store servicing magazines, and I had to use my own vehicle. Because I was in my car 7 to 9 hours every day, I wanted have a nice vehicle, with all of the options. I was very adamant on that. I worked very hard throughout the years to earn money, and always had cheap clothing and furniture, I thought I really deserved to have a nice vehicle to be in when out working.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patience said:


> to the OP who has a student(s) come in with expensive things but missing books...bear in mind that parents probably have given money for books but the student has spent on things other than books. Also, credit card companies offer students easy credit though with whopping interest rates so the student when parents woud not pay for such luxury items, went ahead and appied for and got a cc. it's not always poor parenting. Kids grow up in a very different world now and it is very hard to parent today. There really isn't that much help out there in terms of people still having the collective values of hard work, discipline, correction, grit, sacrifice, endurance and perseverance.


IMO good parenting would result in a child who respected that if their parent gave money for books the students would buy books and good parenting would provide advice to the child about not succumbing to a debtor's life of putting everything on a card. 

Sadly a lot of my students do suffer from poor parenting. Many are from scenarios of parental divorce, single mothers who work so much they hardly ever see their kids themselves, are on their own at the age of 17 or 18 or live with young friends. I could go on and on. I've been at my institution for almost 30 years. Many of my students are wonderful and responsible, sadly there are also many who make poor decisions over and over because they are compelled to fend for themselves at a developmental stage in their lives where laws and social norms regard them as adults, but neuropsychological studies show that they clearly don't have adult brains.

As to your last two statements: first, parenting has always been hard work, but in a world where the young parents of young children grew up with the ethos of helicoptering parents who were never allowed to suffer the consequences of making a mistake, who never suffered a loss but instead got a trophy for trying and who were taught that their parents should be viewed as their best friends I am not surprised; second, my college provides lots of help for academic and personal life skills in the form of workshops that often only have 2 or 3 people in attendance (our student population is over 20,000) and I hold office hours to which I am lucky if anyone ever shows up. Help is there, people need to learn to ask for it.

Now lets go back to the original topic, sort of. I once chaired a hearing to adjudicate a fight between two young women who had been friends since kindergarten. The fight was over which of them a little yorkie puppy belonged to. The woman who wanted, but didn't have possession of the dog, had another friend make her a fake ID. She then went to the registrar's office and dropped the student who had physical possession of the dog from all of her classes. After that the first person didn't have the dog or any right to attend our institution again. She wanted a free dog and got no dog and expelled to boot. How is that for poor decision making?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> I paid 900$ for Merlin, in Canada. But he was 16 months old so I got a lower price. He should have been 1300$. But, knowing all the issues he had, I got ripped off ! He is from a CKC champion dad.



I really think it's all about luck. Out of my 8 Poodles, 5 were healthy all of their lives until toward the end, and only one out of the 5 came from a good breeder that did health testing. 

My first Poodle, Tinker, was 16 months old when he died from heart failure. Not knowing for sure if it was genetic or not because at the age of 3 weeks, he fell down a flight of stairs, and that probably did damage to his heart. All check ups until then were normal, so we had no reason to be concerned. We were not told of the fall though until he died. Then Rusty died at an early age. We were not home at the time. The neighbors had been taking care of him, and he got out and was killed instantly. Then Trina started with seizures at the age of 4 months, and was told she most likely was born that way. Yet, surprisingly, she lived to almost 14 years, and she didn't die from a seizure. Her organs were shutting down, and it was her time.

I read about these well bred Poodles that come from excellent breeders. Yet, many of the dogs still had some genetic health problems that had shown up later on. So buying a Poodle from a reputable breeder that does health testing, and comes from excellent parents, doesn't ALWAYS ensure that the dog will be free of genetic problems. There's a better chance of course, but unfortunately it still can happen.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Talking only about Toy Poodles here, we had one puppy come from health tested AKC parents, and that was Kaydee. She was born in 1999, and we paid $550 for her. We got all of our others before her for $75 to $400, buying our first Poodle in 1977. In around 2002, I learned the real importance of finding a Poodle from a good reputable breeder who does all of the necessary health testing. I think a reasonable price now for a Toy Poodle who comes from health tested AKC parents is $1000 to $1200. I know they come higher priced, but if one does the research and has a good relationship with the breeder, I believe they can find one at around that price. Being retired with health problems and on a fixed income, that's about as high of a price that we could afford.


I doubt your will find a toy from a good breeder with testing and all for $1,000. The cheapest I have found has been 1800. You can get them for 700 to 1000 from a BYB (which some of mine came form) or one that is older but for 8 to 12 week they are move, since there are so few puppies from a toy. some I have looked at at 2500 to 3000 which is more than I would pay.

I always ask the price of any poodle, and most things are negotiable, property, jewelry, cars and sometimes poodles. It does not mean if I ask I cannot afford it, I just want the best price I can get, it is all a business transaction to me, as some are way over priced


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Now lets go back to the original topic, sort of. I once chaired a hearing to adjudicate a fight between two young women who had been friends since kindergarten. The fight was over which of them a little yorkie puppy belonged to. The woman who wanted, but didn't have possession of the dog, had another friend make her a fake ID. She then went to the registrar's office and dropped the student who had physical possession of the dog from all of her classes. After that the first person didn't have the dog or any right to attend our institution again. She wanted a free dog and got no dog and expelled to boot. How is that for poor decision making?


Wow, on one hand I'm surprised but on the other hand, I'm not. I hope the pup ended up with the better of the two as far as dog care. Was the young woman who was wrongly dropped from classes reinstated?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> I doubt your will find a toy from a good breeder with testing and all for $1,000. The cheapest I have found has been 1800. You can get them for 700 to 1000 from a BYB (which some of mine came form) or one that is older but for 8 to 12 week they are move, since there are so few puppies from a toy. some I have looked at at 2500 to 3000 which is more than I would pay.
> 
> I always ask the price of any poodle, and most things are negotiable, property, jewelry, cars and sometimes poodles. It does not mean if I ask I cannot afford it, I just want the best price I can get, it is all a business transaction to me, as some are way over priced



That's what I mean when I say to form a good relationship with the breeder. If buyer and seller can establish a good relationship, I believe there's more of a chance at negotiating a price. If I found just the right puppy, I would probaby go a little higher. But If that were the case, I would also ask the seller if they would go a little lower than her asking price. Of course I'm not currenting looking for a dog, but if I was, and I couldn't meet the price they were selling, then I would probably look for a little bit older dog. One that is more in my price range.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> That's what I mean when I say to form a good relationship with the breeder. If buyer and seller can establish a good relationship, I believe there's more of a chance at negotiating a price. If I found just the right puppy, I would probaby go a little higher. But If that were the case, I would also ask the seller if they would go a little lower than her asking price. Of course I'm not currenting looking for a dog, but if I was, and I couldn't meet the price they were selling, then *I would probably look for a little bit older dog. One that is more in my price range*.


I think that's the way to do it. If I couldn't afford a puppy from a good breeder, I would look for a "teenage" or adult dog from one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lori G said:


> Wow, on one hand I'm surprised but on the other hand, I'm not. I hope the pup ended up with the better of the two as far as dog care. Was the young woman who was wrongly dropped from classes reinstated?


The pup did stay with the student who got wrongly dropped from her classes and she was reinstated to her courses. I met her soon after all of this happened in another context. She was very nice and a good student and actually pursuing a biology major.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I paid 1,200 for the worst puppy mill breeder. He mistreats his dogs and was written up everywhere.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

We sold our puppies for 2000.00 fully health tested parents and champion sired, (my dam is finishing her last few singles towards her championship now). 2000 is the typical price here on west coast from a reputable breeder.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

On the high end: $2,200 for a standard. But the breeder is a very reputable hobby breeder who clearly treats her dogs well, located a two-hour drive from our house, and with a puppy ready to go home exactly when we wanted it. And our girl is a delight. I can't complain!

EDIT to add: Best health guarantee. Five years, and if a problem we get a new puppy -- and we wouldn't need to return the original dog. Who the heck would ever return their dog?!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I feel it totally depend on the breed. A doodle is similar cost to a standard poodle. I had thought it was lower for standard poodles. Pomeranians from a well bred champion line go as high as $5k. I've seen pugs go for $2-$3k. Grand champion cfa Persian cats [emoji192] cost $2k or higher. Seems to me that any well bred animal is going to cost north of $2k. You can always rescue your dog. That's what I did and one of them is free and very healthy. Just give it a good home. It is such an rewarding experience to see them blossom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> I feel it totally depend on the breed. A doodle is similar cost to a standard poodle. I had thought it was lower for standard poodles. Pomeranians from a well bred champion line go as high as $5k. I've seen pugs go for $2-$3k. Grand champion cfa Persian cats [emoji192] cost $2k or higher. Seems to me that any well bred animal is going to cost north of $2k. You can always rescue your dog. That's what I did and one of them is free and very healthy. Just give it a good home. It is such an rewarding experience to see them blossom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It makes my blood boil that doodles cost as much as, or more than, a well-bred spoo. You can just slap any retriever and poodle together, no health testing, no showing, and charge a fortune. Ugh. I love the dogs, but I HATE the practice. 

It makes sense to me that small breeds can cost more because they have small litters. Maltese from show breeders are $3,500 and up for girls now. But it also makes sense that even though spoos have big litters, they require more expensive care and take much more time, so yes, I think $2,000 and up is fair for any well-bred pet.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Another priceless benefit of going to a reputable breeder is that they are willing to help and advise during the course of your dog's life. And they do appreciate updates and pictures. My breeder held my hand when I was sure Buck was going to starve himself as a puppy and I got one of the most thorough replies on the topic of Poodle bloat and gastropexies a few months ago. Last year I sent her a best wishes email for Westminster and she responded almost immediately from the show! It's comforting to know that I can call Nancy if our PF community doesn't have an answer.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The breeder I got Sage from is outstanding. I send her e-mails and within 24 hours she responds. Sage was not a puppy, but I would love to get one of her puppies except I do not like the work a puppy is


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sure if you are ever looking for an older Poodle vs. a puppy, that Sage's breeder is connected enough to help you find a good one.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Riley was $100 (rescue!). However, I've spent over $1,000 in training him over the past year. Sometimes a good deal upfront isn't quite such a great deal in the long run, so keep that in mind. Although to clarify, we did NOT get Riley because he was cheap. A series of circumstances led us to Riley and we fell in love with him and knew, instantly, he was the missing piece to our little family.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

TeamPoodle said:


> Riley was $100 (rescue!). However, I've spent over $1,000 in training him over the past year. Sometimes a good deal upfront isn't quite such a great deal in the long run, so keep that in mind. Although to clarify, we did NOT get Riley because he was cheap. A series of circumstances led us to Riley and we fell in love with him and knew, instantly, he was the missing piece to our little family.


That reminds me of my Zooey . I paid a little over $100 for her at the shelter and within one week I had paid $1K in vet bills. As we say, the purchase price is a drop in the bucket! Every dog can have expensive bills, including medical, insurance, food/chews, training, toys, grooming, etc. Our adopted Old English Sheepdog was a million dollar dog and Maizie is following in her footsteps...


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

You had an old English sheepdog? How fun! I almost rescued one but was told they are really hard to groom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> You had an old English sheepdog? How fun! I almost rescued one but was told they are really hard to groom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, they are a lot of work to groom--ours always went to the groomer. They are clowns. Ours was one of my dad's heart dogs.


----------



## pizzapizazz (Apr 13, 2016)

I am paying $2000 for my miniature puppy, plus $415 for a 6 month puppy plan through my vet (then $300ish for spaying when the time comes).


----------

